# Problem:bunte Streifen beim Scannen



## mttm (5. März 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Hab seit kurzer Zeit ein Scannerproblem und weiss nicht woran es liegt.Es handelt sich um einen Medion Flachbettscanner 9848.
Beim Vorschauscan wie auch beim eigentlichen Scan erscheinen bunte waagerechte Streifen auf dem Bildschirm.In vielen versch. Farben.Das eingescannte Bild ist nur noch sehr schlecht zu erkennen.Die Qualität ist sehr schlecht.Hab schon versucht alle möglichen Parameter zu verändern, doch das problem ist immernoch da.Neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen.Woran kann es noch liegen? DANKE!


----------



## Paule (6. März 2003)

-ist das scannerkabel vielleicht nicht richtig drann?

-ist das Kabel geschädigt?

-hast du die neusten Treiber ?

Grüße
Paule


----------



## hervi (24. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das gleiche Problem. 
In meinen Augen sind es weder die Kabel (noch irgendwelche Anschlüsse) - es könnte höchstens der Treiber sein - wobei das wirklich der aktuellste zu sein scheint (tolles deutsch?).
Hat jemand noch eine zündene Idee für mich?
Bin so ziemlich für sämtliche (konstruktiven) Ideen dankbar.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus
HeRVi


----------



## Hellie (27. März 2004)

Hallöchen!

habe/hatte das Problem auch, und es liegt/lag sehr wahrscheinlich bei mir daran, dass USB nicht richtig installiert war. War ja ein Fehler beim "Medion Titanium MD 8000", dass USB 2.0 ständig ausfällt. Letztens hab ich FireWire-Probleme gehabt und hab mich deshalb mit dem Medion-Support rumgeschlagen, und hab mich da halt beschwert, weil jetzt USB und FireWire nicht gingen. Der MEnsch am anderen Ende der Leitung hat mir dann gesagt, ich solle den Chipsatztreiber des Mainboards neu installieren (den neusten). Ich habe seitdem aber noch nicht wieder gescannt. Zudem weiß ich nicht ob das bei euch auch das Problem ist. Trotzdem kann ja ein Treiberupdate (fast) nie schaden. An eurer Stelle würde ich also auch mal den Chipsatz-/ USB-Treiber neu installieren.

MfG
Hellie


----------

